# Long weekend activities?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I was looking forward to doing lots of stuff this long weekend - instead I'm sick. Got caught up on a lot of forum and aquarium stuff though! Changed some bulbs, refilled my dosing solutions, slightly rearranged a few corals....not bad for being sick!

What's everyone else getting up to this long weekend?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Started cleaning out my basement - built 3 new shelves and started filling them (unfortunately, not with aquariums...)


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

3 emergency calls this weekend.....going to try and go down the Mckenzie House 
It supposed to be haunted


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm thumbing my nose at the creator of Dalton Day by going to work


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm in Raleigh, North Carolina and have attended their aquarium workshop and auction, gone collecting and now off to the natural history museum. Having a great time and lots of southern bbq too!!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sick. And working today.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sleeping and eating and probably some WC's if I'm not too lazy


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Tank maintenance, filter maintenance, laundry, load tools back into truck for the work week, laundry, more laundry, even more laundry.

oh and watch some episodes of the james burke series connections.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Replying to PMs.. XD and sick. I do need to do a full clean on turtles.. Blah..


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

My Fiance and me invited 8 of our closest friends over for a marathon of 80s cartoons that we used to watch. I made everyone dinner and good times were had. Some of those 80s cartoons are terribly bad.. and others are quite funny (in a laughing at them kind of way). Everyone got to choose one episode of one TV show cartoon. These were the picks:

My Little Pony
The Real Ghostbusters
Cops
She-Ra
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Strawberry Shortcake
BraveStarr
Rainbow Bright
Thundercats
Spiderman and his Amazing Friends


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh wow Julie... That sounds.... awful LOL! Jk jk, I'm sure you guys had a blast! I stayed home, did some W/C's and was sicky-poo until yesterday evening.


----------

